# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Villa de la sable in Treasure Beach

## hey_mon

Has anyone stayed on this property in Treasure Beach?  I believe there are two other villas on it as well, Villa de la Ocean and Villa du Soleil.  Wondering the proximity to town, how long a walk to Frenchmans, Kim's, Delicious Diner, Jakes, etc.  Any info would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks in advance,

----------


## Rumghoul

hey_mon - funny I just responded to your other question.  About 15-20 minute walk to Calabash.  De la sable and de la ocean share a pool - I think both of those villas are 2br 2 bath.  Du soleil has its own pool and is across a little beach from the other two.  We rent bicycles for several days while there to get around.

----------


## hey_mon

Thanks Rumhgoul, I just read the reply on the other thread.  I think we are going to book Villa de la Sable for the week of February 17-24 and then 24- March 3 we are at Lyric Villa.  The walk from Calabash to Great Bay was indeed long, and hot, but beautiful and can be done along the water the whole way.  We sure worked up an appetite and had a great lunch at the lobster pot!  Where do you rent the bikes, and how much?  Would be a great idea when we are there.  Everything is close enough but sometimes a bike would be great to go exploring on.  Thanks for your input here, really appreciate it!

----------


## Rumghoul

I book most everything through treasure tours - villa, transfers, bikes.  The bikes are from Damien at Jake's.  It depends how many days you rent.  This year we only had them a few days so they were 25 a day per bike.

----------


## Rumghoul

Have never stayed at the other Sparkling Waters - the veranda at Villa du Soleil keeps drawing me back.  Lyric always looks tempting to me - maybe some day we will try it.  - The first picture is the Veranda, the second picture is a view of the water side of the property.  You can see the staircase in the distance - that goes to Villa de la sable and villa de le ocean

----------


## ohliz

We took all 3 villas one year. Not a really quick walk into "town" but not bad. Sable/Ocean were taken by the families with kids in our group, the no-kids people took Soleil. We ate our meals at Sable, it worked well.

----------


## luson

We rent bicycles for several days while there to get around.

----------

